# gibt es schon WME Fahrer da draußen?



## nationrider (1. Juni 2015)

oder handelt es sich lediglich um ein Phantom  ??


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. Juni 2015)

Es gibt sie... vereinzelt wurde sie in freier Wildbahn schon entdeckt. Da sie aber sehr scheu sind verschwinden sie sofort wieder im Unterholz solbald man sich ihnen versucht zu nähern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d0msen33 (5. Juni 2015)

Check, auch im hohen Norden gibt es schon WME Fahrer


----------



## Blochi (17. Juni 2015)

im Wilden Südwesten auch schon, aber noch im Tarnanstrich, oder war das Carbonschwarz?!


----------



## theofil11 (19. Juni 2015)

Carbon Rahmen Anfang Januar bestellt, auf Mitte März versprochen, Mitte Juni immer noch nix...


----------



## nationrider (19. Juni 2015)

nicht das das in die traurige Richtung läuft wie bei carver.....


----------



## *Souly* (19. Juni 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen Anfang Januar bestellt, auf Mitte März versprochen, Mitte Juni immer noch nix...



Hallo theofil11,

bei welchem Händler hast du den Rahmen bestellt? Und Welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt? Du kannst mir auch gern eine PM senden.

Es gab leider größere Produktionsverzögerungen bei den Carbonrahmen, wir sind aber sehr bemüht die Rückstände zeitnah auszuliefern.

Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (19. Juni 2015)

theofil11 schrieb:


> Carbon Rahmen Anfang Januar bestellt, auf Mitte März versprochen, Mitte Juni immer noch nix...


Hallo theofil11,

dein Carbon Rahmen in L ist entweder bereits bei uns oder kommt die nächsten Tage rein.
Genau kann ich das momentan nicht sagen, da ich auf dem Weg zum Testival am Geisskopf bin.

Du hast ja aber auch seit mehreren Wochen bereits eines unserer sündhaft teuren Kinematikmustern als Zwischenlösung im Einsatz.....
Den Service hat auch nicht jeder bekommen....

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## theofil11 (19. Juni 2015)




----------



## nationrider (19. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Kinematikmustern



was ist das genau, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Twenty-1 (19. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Hallo theofil11,
> 
> dein Carbon Rahmen in L ist entweder bereits bei uns oder kommt die nächsten Tage rein.
> Genau kann ich das momentan nicht sagen, da ich auf dem Weg zum Testival am Geisskopf bin.
> ...




wie??? Da fährt ein "ganz normaler Kunde" kostenlos ein Kinematikmuster und beschwert sich dann auch noch, dass das eigene Rad nicht kommt???  Leute gibt's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMF (19. Juni 2015)

jo- hatte das Conway-WME (Alu-Raw) mit xFusion Luftfahrwerk am 17.06.15 aus dem Radgut Edenkoben zur Testfahrt entführt und der erste Eindruck ist überzeugend.
Klettert wie ein Allmountain und verleitet den Fahrer bergab (dank des langen Radstandes und flachen Lenkwinkels) zum freudigen ''Trailgeballere''. vlg


----------



## mfux (19. Juni 2015)

Waldfabi schrieb:


> Genau kann ich das momentan nicht sagen, da ich auf dem Weg zum Testival am Geisskopf bin.


Testival? Dieses Wochenende?? Bitte um Infos!
Mfg


----------



## *Souly* (20. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,

http://www.conway-bikes.de/event/bikepark-geisskopf/

Wir sind grad am Geisskopf und halten eine WME zum Testen bereit.

Kommt vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## Waldfabi (22. Juni 2015)

nationrider schrieb:


> was ist das genau, wenn man fragen darf?



Hallo nationrider,

Ein Kinematikmuster baut man während des Entwicklungsprozesses um die Konstruktion in der Praxis erproben zu können. Die Rahmen werden dabei aus vorhandenen Rohrsätzen geschweißt und die notwendigen Formteile werden als Einzelteile gefräst. 

In erster Linie geht es dabei um Dinge die sich um das Thema Federung drehen:
- Passt die Gesamtprogression des Systems (Dämpferprogression und Hinterbauprogression)
- Haben wir in allen Gängen genug Antisquat im System
- Wie verhält sich das System bei 1-fach / 2-fach Kurbel
- und, und, und

Natürlich werden dabei auch Geometriedaten abgecheckt:
- Tretlagerhöhe
- Lenk und Sitzwinkel
- Reach
usw.

Hat man in der Konstruktionsphase gut gearbeitet, sollta nix gravierendes mehr anfallen.
Beim WME wurde aufgrund der Eindrücke mit den Kinematikmustern noch der Drehpunkt des Systems minimal angepasst und der Reach ist um 11mm gewachsen (bei Größe M).


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## nationrider (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung


----------



## Beppe (28. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte Vollzug melden. Hab heute die erste 50km Tour gemacht und bin hellauf begeistert von dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (29. Juni 2015)

Ich bin das Carbon am Geisskopf in M mit VividAir gefahren. War der Hammer. Ich bin schwer am überlegen mir das Bike zu kaufen...In Carbon ist der Preis nur leider nicht mehr ganz so heiß ;-)

Wäre schön, wenn man da noch etwas % raushandeln kann...


----------



## Beppe (30. Juni 2015)

Nein, das ist keine Bildmontage


----------



## Twenty-1 (1. Juli 2015)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn man da noch etwas % raushandeln kann...



Wenn Du es geschickt anstellst, dann bekommst Du Deinen Radhändler bestimmt auf 110%... wenn er großzügig ist vielleicht auch 120%


----------



## Timbozim (5. Juli 2015)

Servus,

wie fährt es sich denn nun wirklich das WME?

DH
Ehr spritzig, wendig und agil oder laufruihger DH Staubsauger? 
Oder genau die goldende Mitte von beiden Gegensätzen? 

UH
Hat man das Gefühl recht effizient voran zu kommen oder ist es ehr ein notwendiges übel bergauf zu kommen.

Ich überlege mir die Alu Version in L zu zulegen.


----------



## Gp1 (6. Juli 2015)

Timbozim schrieb:


> wie fährt es sich denn nun wirklich das WME?



Also ich bin das L am Geisskopf gefahren und muss sagen, das es gegenüber meinem Tyee und Focus Sam, ein wenig Handlicher und verspielter ist. Dabei hat man aber keineswegs das Gefühl, dass es kippelig oder nervös ist und es macht extrem Spaß. Also ich würde es eher als die sehr gute Mischung aus beidem bezeichnen. Der kürzere Hinterbau ist hierfür wohl verantworlich und erledigt seine arbeit auch bergauf tadellos, mit Plattformdämpfer kommt man bestens voran und es pedalliert so, wie es sich für ein Enduro gehört


----------



## snooze (6. Juli 2015)

Ich bin am WE auch die 1. ernstzunehmende Tour mit dem WME gefahren und ich bin begeistert!!!
UH:Klettert sehr gut, auch ohne absenkbare Gabel, VR kommt dir nicht entgegen
DH: Vermittelt sehr viel Sicherheit, liegt satt auf dem Trail, mann kommt aber gut um die Ecke


----------



## Timbozim (7. Juli 2015)

Na das klingt ja fantastisch. 
Ich Danke euch.


----------



## 0skill (14. Juli 2015)

kann mir jemand was bezüglich Tourentauglichkeit sagen?
stehe gerade zwischen der Entscheidung Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Race oder dem WME CF 827
konnte bis jetzt das WME nur einmal kurz testen (ein technischer Defekt hat die Runde leider zu schnell beendet)
ich bin im Uphill unter anderem sehr viel auf der Staße unterwegs und bin mir da nicht wirklich sicher wie effizient der Hinterbau beim pedalieren ist und ob da ein Strive nicht die bessere Wahl wäre

gleich mal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Beppe (14. Juli 2015)

0skill schrieb:


> kann mir jemand was bezüglich Tourentauglichkeit sagen?
> stehe gerade zwischen der Entscheidung Canyon Strive CF 9.0 Race oder dem WME CF 827
> konnte bis jetzt das WME nur einmal kurz testen (ein technischer Defekt hat die Runde leider zu schnell beendet)
> ich bin im Uphill unter anderem sehr viel auf der Staße unterwegs und bin mir da nicht wirklich sicher wie effizient der Hinterbau beim pedalieren ist und ob da ein Strive nicht die bessere Wahl wäre
> ...



Ich fahre das Aluset mit einer 170mm Lyrk Uturn und komme auch mit offenem Dämpfer die steilsten Trails hoch. Das Hinterrad klebt dabei förmlich am Boden und die Traktion ist sehr gut.

Vergangenes WE bin ich mal testweise ein längeres Asphaltstück mit geschlossener LS Stufe der Gabel u ausgelocktem Monarch + im Wiegetritt gefahren, das Wippen am Hinterbau ist minimal und wird im sitzen dementsprechend fast völlig eliminiert.


Natürlich kommt der Vortrieb und die Beschleunigung nicht an den eines 29er Fullys mit 100mm heran, aber Touren ohne alle Energie in den Federweg zu treten sind absolut möglich... so wie das bei einem funktionierendem Enduro auch sein muss.


----------



## Waldfabi (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo Oskill,

das WME hat einen sehr neutralen Hinterbau mit ordentlich Anti-Squat.
Im Test der Bike (in dem der wippende Hinterbau bemängelt wurde) waren wir der einzige Hersteller der einen Vivid Air verbaut hatte.
Dieser hat keine Platform-Funktion !! Dafür eine überragende DH-Performance.
Andre Hersteller haben ihre Bikes z.T. mit Cross-Countydämpfern in´s Rennen geschickt......

Beim 827 ist ein Monarch-Plus (mit Plattform) verbaut, da wackelt nix bergauf.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0skill (15. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort
Leider kann ich mich noch immer nicht entscheiden was wirklich besser für mich ist
Bei dem kurzen Test hab ich mich auf jedenfall gleich mal pudelwohl gefühlt auf dem WME
aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das ein Strive wohl eher die bessere Wahl für mich sein wird 
da ich denke das es eher das zwischending zwischen AM und Enduro ist im gegensatz zum WME
Für Bikepark hab ich eh einen Downhiller

eieiei 
Wenn man doch einfach beide Bikes testen könnte
4000 Euro sind halt auch nicht wenig Geld


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

@ Oskill,
ich werde mein WME heute zum ersten mal testen.



Die ersten Eindrücke werde ich dann hier posten.
Wo wohnst du und wie groß bist du?
MfG
Arno


----------



## 0skill (16. Juli 2015)

Salzburg Umgebung
hab das M getestet und das hat ganz gut gepasst
178cm und 82er Schrittlänge

Sieht sehr schön aus (aber ich hätte es 1x11 aufgebaut)
aber da sie mir mein Bike gestohlen haben würde ich eher zum Komplettbike greifen (da keine Teile mehr zuhause) obwohl ich mit der Ausstattung eigentlich garnicht so wirklich zufrieden bin


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo Oskill,
du wohnst etwas weit weg führ eine Testfahrt.
Ich wollte kein 1x11, da ich auch gerne steile Rampen hochfahre.
War gerade eine Stunde auf den Hometrails unterwegs.
Das WME klettert nochmals eine Nummer besser als mein Stereo.
Der Hinterbau ist absolut neutral (kein
wippen) spricht aber sehr sensibel an.
Das Bike ist sehr agil.
Downhill Eigenschaften konnte ich bei uns nicht testen.
In technischen Ecken macht es richtig Spaß.
Gewicht ohne Pedale 12,8 kg

Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist super.
Ich bin 1,77 groß mit 83 er Schritt Länge.
Der M Rahmen passt Super.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (20. Juli 2015)

Auf den Titel dieses Chats bezogen,
ja es gibt schon WME Fahrer da draussen


----------



## 0skill (21. Juli 2015)

Photo-Shop 
Das Bike ist viel zu sauber 

Danke für deinen Input


----------



## nimbus_leon (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ Oskill,
> ich werde mein WME heute zum ersten mal testen.
> 
> 
> ...



Was wiegt denn dein Aufbau und welche Rahmengröße hast du gewählt bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. Juli 2015)

@nimbus_leon,
Rahmengröße “M“ = 44 cm
Gewicht: 12,8 kg ohne Pedale
Körpergröße: 1,77
Schrittlänge: 83 cm


----------



## nimbus_leon (21. Juli 2015)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @nimbus_leon,
> Rahmengröße “M“ = 44 cm
> Gewicht: 12,8 kg ohne Pedale
> Körpergröße: 1,77
> Schrittlänge: 83 cm



Thx für die schnelle Antwort.

Was hast du fürs Rahmenkit bezahlt? Also wie viel Nachlass gabs, oder hast du den Listenpreis berappt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (21. Juli 2015)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Thx füe schnelle Antwort.
> 
> Was hast du fürs Rahmenkit bezahlt? Also wie viel Nachlass gabs, oder hast du den Listenpreis berappt?



Ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin. Preisverhandlungen zw Händler und Endkunden sind Vertrauenssache.


----------



## 0skill (22. Juli 2015)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin. Preisverhandlungen zw Händler und Endkunden sind Vertrauenssache.


Denke auch das es hier im allgemeinen um die Beziehung Kunde Händler geht, als das man das hier so pauschal sagen kann
ich würde für das CF928 bei meinem Händler bei dem ich so ziemlich alles kaufe auch einen Preis bekommen der .....


----------



## radgut (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle Unentschlossenen und Interessierte Biker,
endlich sind unsere Carbon Tester angekommen:
 WME Carbon 827 und WME Carbon 1027
und ich kann euch eine Probefahrt nur ans Herz legen.
Ihr findet uns in Edenkoben am Rande das Pfälzer Waldes mit genau dem richtigen Gelände zum testen.
Aber Achtung Suchtgefahr !!


----------



## Jakten (27. Oktober 2015)

Fährt jemand in der Dortmunder Umgebung eine WME L Rahmen (gerne Alu) rum. Ich würde es mir mal gerne genauer angucken.


----------



## nimbus_leon (27. Oktober 2015)

radgut schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Unentschlossenen und Interessierte Biker,
> endlich sind unsere Carbon Tester angekommen:
> WME Carbon 827 und WME Carbon 1027
> und ich kann euch eine Probefahrt nur ans Herz legen.
> ...



Ich bin es schon probegefahren. Als Carbonmodel. War der Hammer....ich würde mir bei entsprechendem Angebot sofort einen Carbon Rahmen in M holen. Ihr dürft mir gern ein Angebot machen ;-)


----------



## Gp1 (18. November 2015)

Jakten schrieb:


> Fährt jemand in der Dortmunder Umgebung eine WME L Rahmen (gerne Alu) rum. Ich würde es mir mal gerne genauer angucken.


 Bin am Sonntag in Witten unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (18. November 2015)

Kleines Update


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. März 2016)

So könnte man es lassen


----------



## Waldfabi (17. März 2016)

Könnte man .

Freut uns zu sehen was ihr alles aus unserem WME macht.


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Donnerbolzen (26. Juni 2016)

Hier muss ein Nest sein


----------



## Donnerbolzen (25. November 2017)

Ich werde wohl nie fertig mit den Änderungen


----------

